# Strange behavior after Anal gland expression



## gypsisoul (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello all, 
Its been 3 days now since I took my dog to the vet for his shots and checkup. While there the vet noticed he needed his glands expressed. I had never heard of this before but I did see the "stuff" that excreted while on the exam table. He is a very shy skittish dog. Well he has been VERY sensitive since then, he barely walks is constantly licking his butt. He runs like he has his tail between his legs all the time. He hides in corners like he is scared. Is this normal? Have I traumatized him? He has a first groomer's visit on Monday and I don't want to stress him even more. I would appreciate any help or advice on this. Thank you in advance.

Cyndie

He does not walk normally at all. He will run and walk normal if I take him out to pee as he loves the outside so I am not sure why this behavior? The vet is closed today so I cant even call.
ANY HELP or explanation would be greatly appreciated. I dont want to take him to his first grooming tomorrow, if it will traumatize him more.
Cyndie


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

when releasing the glands u have to be carefull and if u dont do it right u can corse an absess to form.

i had to learn to to this at work eeeee, sometimes at work we have had ppl come in and there dogs have been in pain after having them done at the vets, maybe he is just sore if he had a lot in there, what i would do when he is at the groomers if they do glands just ask them if they can feel if they are flat if not can they have a go at releasing them again, sometimes a dog will need to be done a few times to get it all out.

i would just see how he goes if it dosnt get any better pop him back up to the vet 

can i ask what food u feed when i feed my dog crappy bakers complete he had glnad problems when i moved him on to raw food they got better as the body maks the most of the food he has there is more absorbtion so there is less poo so its alot firmer so he now releses his glands naturaly when he gose for a poo 

xx


----------



## gypsisoul (Feb 15, 2007)

*I feed my dogs well.......*

Well here goes, I have two dogs and the one with the butt issue is Jeffery, he is a year old. I have a 3 yr old Yorkie poo who I had first. Jasper, VERY FINICKY eater so I ended up cooking for my dogs. I cook chicken, liver or gizzaards for them. Mixed w brown rice and they love carrots. I give them Omega 3 and flaxseed oils too. This is the only way they will eat. I did try the raw diet but they would not eat it. They do love frozen chicken wings as a treat. He does not have a poop problem, never did. I did not think he had a gland problem either. I think he secreted at the office cuz he was scared! 

His butt is still sensitive even now.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah they do shot them if they get worried bless them, sounds like a really god diet very scrummy. dose his bottom feel or look sore or swollen, and has he been for poos ok since.

i would give him a good brush and have an insoection and just see how it gose and maybe just ring ur vet up in the morning and say since they did his glands hes been acting strangly and wonded if they may of hurt him when they did it and what they would recomend doing.


hope he gets better soon 

xxx


----------

